# Cub 1450 Problems - HELP PLEASE!!



## KTM1217 (Dec 16, 2010)

Hey, I have a Cub Cadet 1450 with a Kohler K321 14HP motor on it. I was plowin with it the other day after a storm when all of a sudden it started runnin like crap. It seemed as if the choke was closed a little bit...like the motor was spittin and sputterin. My buddy and i pulled it up to his house to work on it and hopefully find the problem. We have had no success yet. Weve tried cleanin out the carb, adjusting the points and cleanin out the valves. The motor is getting spark also. We were able to just barely get it goin off carb and choke cleaner down the plug hole. It seems as if it is not gettin gas or something. Any ideas or suggestions as to what could be causin this?? Anything will help...


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Does it have a fuel pump or gravity fed? Might try running a bottle of heat in there as maybe your suddenly getting water in the gas that is trying to freeze up on you. Might check the fuel pump too if it has one. Run a tube from a gas can of good gas down to the carb using siphon to rule out the pump and or the gas or supply from your on board tank. This will tell you if everything up to the carb is working or not. If it runs, you know it's the fuel tank or pump, but if it don't run, then the carb is likely the suspect. I'd still run a bottle of Iso in it and checking all your filters including the aircleaner as it could be soaked with moisture and freezing up too. Don't ask me how I knew this!


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

If it ran dumping fresh gas down the carb- its carb/fuel related- as TB said, sounds like water in the gas froze. Do you park it in a garage or outside? Its pretty easy for water to make its way into the fuel, specially in the winter time- condensation- snow falling. Back when i lived up north, id cover the motors ( mine were mostly outside) with a large plastic garbage bag and dump dry gas in the gas tanks.


----------



## KTM1217 (Dec 16, 2010)

Thanks for the reply guys. TB, the tractor is gravity fed. I may have to try that, I was also wondering if there could be water in the gas..? And DT, I do keep the tractor outside but it is always under a tarp when not in use. It could be condensation and water in the gas also. Ill try doin what TB suggested today and let you know how it works out. Thanks again!


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Another suggestion too you guys that I do, is to keep the tank full, and this helps keep the condensation out of the tank as much as possible, as the condensation only builds where oxygen comes in contact with the metal tank. Hope we're able to help out!


----------



## KTM1217 (Dec 16, 2010)

Another thing that I forgot to mention is that when I turn the key, the motor turns over as it should, but it backfires the fuel out of the air intake on the carb. It is not a flame, just like a mist of gas.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Sounds like the timing is off.


----------



## KTM1217 (Dec 16, 2010)

That's kinda what I was thinkin also. But would it really be possible for it to jump like that? I mean I've never had the motor rebuilt or ripped apart before the incident so Im not too sure on how the timing couldve jumped off like that..?


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

I'm not certain that that's it for sure. Have you checked it to see if the flywheel is still keyed in the right spot? I mean if you were cranking it and it wasn't getting a spark, and it started flooding, then it would likely exhibit the symptom you're seeing. So your certain it's got spark though, and you indicated that it isn't getting fuel? Have you tried just shooting WD 40, starter fluid or a little bit of gas down the carb to see if it bites to begin trying to figure out if it's fuel or spak related? This is the way I'd go from here, but there are guys on here with better ideas I'm sure.


----------



## KTM1217 (Dec 16, 2010)

Id like to get as many ideas as I can. But we did try sprayin some carb and choke cleaner down the spark plug hole and it did putt a bit on that, but it wouldnt rev up or anything usin the throttle. It does get spark, so there shouldnt be a problem there. Im not too sure if its gettin fuel or not...seems like it isnt though. We made sure the float and jets were all clean too. Ill try bypassin the tank and gettin a bottle or something with gravity-fed gas into the carb and see what that does. Im startin to think it is a timing issue though....


----------



## bignastyGS (Oct 5, 2010)

Take the gas tank off and empty it. Then I would take the valve out of the gas tank (grommet) and see if the screen is plugged. remove the gas lines and blow through them. Another thing to consider is the ethanol gas is tough on the interior of the rubber gas lines. Start there and then see what you have. I had to do this on my 1200 Cub. I also run either seafoam or gas additive in mine.


----------

